# Anesthesia 101



## tgutierrez (May 14, 2011)

We have a new client, anesthesia and I have never coded nor billed for this specialty.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a very beginner? Classes? Webinars/Seminars? On-line help? Professional association?

I can use any resource you can think of.

Thanks!


----------

